# Whats up with Parts Express?



## swatkins (Nov 26, 2013)

I am looking to build a Statement Center Speaker and I have been digging around on Parts Express's Speaker Projects pages looking for parts lists... 

Almost every time I click on an "add all parts to cart" button" the page malfunctions.  An example is on this page. http://www.parts-express.com/project-gallery-speaker-project-the-stentorians I click on the link and I recieve an "Your Shopping Cart is empty" page.... 

Many of the projects are doing the same thing, and it's not the first time I have noticed it. 

Do they just not update that part of the site anymore?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I get the same thing. Your best option is to contact them and order the parts via email and also report the problem to them using their link below.

Customer Service
To inquire about an order or report an order problem:
Email: [email protected]
Phone: 1-800-338-0531

Hours 8am-6pm M-F EST / 9am-2pm Sat EST


----------



## ksrigg (Dec 21, 2013)

They just updated their site, and I have had many problems after the upgrade. I am sure they will eventually iron things out though..But I've had my share of problems as well... You are not alone..


----------

